# Official Money Mizer Money Mizer Trail Shoot Thread



## Brian from GA (Apr 24, 2012)

The previous thread has some great info but getting long. Here is a condensed version. 

Targets and Distances

	Target	Black Stake	Blue Stake	Yellow Stake
1	Boar	40	30	10
2	Cheese Goat	21	20	7
3	Mule Deer	80	45	25
4	Alert Turkey	7	7	5
5	Big Ten	65	45	25
6	Feeding Doe	8	8	5
7	Antelope	47	35	15
8	Rubbing Buck	45	35	15
9	Leaning Bear	27	25	7
10	Baboon	20	20	7
11	Alert Buck	30	25	7
12	Spike	52	40	20
13	Mountian Lion	42	35	15
14	Big Ten	60	45	25
15	Antelope	25	20	7
16	Glendale Buck	15	15	5
17	Feeding Doe	32	30	10
18	Feeding Doe	35	30	10
19	Feeding Doe	37	30	10
20	Gray Ram	50	35	15
21	Gray Ram	57	40	20
22	Armadillo	12	12	5
23	Wolf	55	40	20
24	Buffallo	100	50	30
25	Bedded Doe	10	10	5


Map of the walk through trail.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 24, 2012)

May 5th and 6th, Shiloh, GA. (Use 2015 Mann Rd, Shiloh, GA in your GPS. That will get you real close to the gate). 

Directions from Columbus go north on GA 85 (Manchester Xpressway). Go through Waverly Hall. When 85 splits take the left split toward Warm Springs. Go past the Shiloh Minit Mart and a 1/2 mile or so further turn left on Kings Gap Rd (look for Camp Concharity Girl Scout camp sign). Go tot he 4-way stop and turn right on Mann Rd. Club is 1/2 mile on right. 

From LaGrange- Go south on Hwy 27. Cross I-85 and I-185. Follow 27 to Pine Mountain. At the second traffic light turn left on Hwy 354/Kings Gap Rd (KFC and Subway on your left). Go 8.3 miles to 4-way stop sign. Turn left on Mann Rd. Club is 1/2 mile on right. 

From Warm Springs go south on GA 85. Cross the mountain and at the bottom of the hill turn right on Tramell Mill Rd. Go about 3 miles and turn left on Mann Rd. Go about 1 1/2 miles and club is on left. 

From Alabama take I-85 north to the first GA exit (I think it is Exit 2/ West Point) Turn right on GA 18 and take it all the way into Pine Mountain. Go straight through light at KFC/Subway. Go 8.3 miles to 4-way stop sign. Turn left on Mann Rd. Club is 1/2 mile on right. 


General Rules
Known distance- shooting at orange dots on 3D animals
2 arrows per target- 25 targets
Scoring 12,10,8,5 All round circles- 12 ring is orange
3 to 4 shooters per group- groups will be busted

Classes
Open Money $50 $500 first place with 10 shooters
Open Trophy $25
Pins $25
Novice $25
Senior Open $25
Women's Open $25
Women's Hunter $25
Kids < 12 $5
Youth 13-15 $10
Young Adult $15

Max Distance
All Open and Pins 100 yards
Youth, Young Adult, Begineer, Women Hunter 50 yards
Kids 30 yards

Pins, Womens hunter, Begineer- fixed pins, no moveable sights 
No pins limit in pins classes. 
No speed limit.
No bracing of bow allowed. Bow must be supported by shooter (No tripod, body support, etc)


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 24, 2012)

Couple pics of the trophies. Of course first in Open is $500 and there may or may not be a trophy in that class.... working on it. but the big set is for the adult classes and the ones in the box are the youth and Young Adult.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh yea.... only mistake I found so far in the trophies is that the trophy girl put a lady shooter atop the first place "open trophy" division trophy.... is she trying to tell us something or call someone something  Just saying!

Blake said it DID kind of look like Walt in those Daisy Dukes.


----------



## young gunna (Apr 24, 2012)

Walt Whitman


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 27, 2012)

Augusta then time to shoot


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 30, 2012)

I have heard of two probable women's open shooters coming. Let me know if you know of a women's open shooter coming. We kind of want to take a poll on whether they want to shoot black stake or blue this first year. 

I have gotten a lot of questions along the lines of "Are all the targets long?" There is one target at 100 yards fromt he black stake and one target from 80 from that stake. Everything else is from 65 all the way down to 7 yards. Alot of short medium and long shots. 

Also thinking of doing a second time through pot for $10 for those that want to improve their score. Only your first score counts toward the championship but I think some folks will want to try it again.


----------



## Bow addiction (May 1, 2012)

Just added 3 pin to make 7 and ready out to 50 I will be there with feathers on lol


----------



## Brian from GA (May 1, 2012)

Myself and the white de.... I mean me and Mike Murray got most of the targets set today.  Blake went out later and weed eated.  Bobby North got us some new rebar. We're getting close. 

The 12 rings are orange. You do not have go touch the Orange only the outside of the 12 or Orange ring.


----------



## Brian from GA (May 3, 2012)

Getting a ton of emails and calls. Should be a good crowd.


----------



## GIBBS (May 3, 2012)

Are the women open shooting out to 100yds?


----------



## Brian from GA (May 3, 2012)

I only know of 2 or 3 coming. Thus year I'm open to them telling me what they want to shoot. They are scheduled to shoot the black stake out to 100 unless I hear different


----------



## GIBBS (May 3, 2012)

I think that a few more mite come and try this shoot but a 100yds is tough to get out of some of the womens bows...


----------



## Brian from GA (May 4, 2012)

Ladies open will shoot blue stake 50 yard max


----------



## BlakeB (May 5, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Brian from GA (May 5, 2012)

63 degrees and foggy. Or is that just my head? Happy Cinco de Mayo


----------



## lightsspeed (May 5, 2012)

shooting times for Sunday...Ansleigh and I are thinking of driving over


----------



## Bow addiction (May 5, 2012)

Great shoot guys had a good time !!!! Make no mistake this was a long hard shoot toughest I have done to date you better bring your A game and walking boot's/shoes cause it is a hump!


----------



## Brian from GA (May 5, 2012)

lightsspeed said:


> s​hooting times for Sunday...Ansleigh and I are thinking of driving over



Anytime between 9am or so and 1 pm.  You must be on the first stake by 1.


----------



## Brian from GA (May 5, 2012)

Bow addiction said:


> Great shoot guys had a good time !!!! Make no mistake this was a long hard shoot toughest I have done to date you better bring your A game and walking boot's/shoes cause it is a hump!





You seemed to handle it well. Good shooting


----------



## dshort (May 6, 2012)

Fun shoot!Shot like crap,but fun shoot!!


----------



## Brian from GA (May 6, 2012)

Back at it today. Man I need a nap


----------



## Bow addiction (May 6, 2012)

Thanks.... hope the weather holds for you all down there !!!!


----------



## ajwinkis (May 6, 2012)

*Great shoot*

Had a great time at the shoot. Liked changing it up with orange dots and 2 arrows.  Hopefully youll will do this every year. And the prius at 100 yards was a great target. Thanks for what youll do great job.


----------



## dsmith0130 (May 6, 2012)

awesome day. lot more fun when you can see the dot your aiming for. like andy said hope yall do this every year. im just glad i came home with all my arrows and no big fat ZEROS.


----------



## badcompany (May 6, 2012)

The wind and rain made the first couple shots rough. Rain cleared out and wind died down and had a GREAT time. It was as much fun as I thought it would be. I liked it guys. You did a fantastic job guys with the whole thing.
We even got to shoot with the Rosser family. People I have to tell you, that is the most polite group of young ladies I have ever meet. That whole family is top notch. Thanks for letting us tag along.


----------



## Brian from GA (May 6, 2012)

You're just trying to be nice to the girls cause you know Corey's gonna need a date in a few years  !! 

Yea the Rosser's and Corey must be getting lots of whippin's cause they are all polite young uns! Shucks all the kids that shot except for Charlie were well mannered . Blake misses you already Charlie!


----------



## badcompany (May 6, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> You're just trying to be nice to the girls cause you know Corey's gonna need a date in a few years  !!


Not ready for that yet


----------

